# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Nolvadex and Clomid

## dd0316

Just a quick qestion. Ive received my nolva and clomid. The clomid is a larger circular white pill with a line through it, and the nolva is a small white circle with a line through it....i can post a pic..but its just a simple white pill...
is that legit..it came in a bag with a piece of the box, for both nolva and clomid..

----------


## dd0316

anyone?

----------


## ironjaw467

my clomid and nolva look the same way bro,but my nolva have no line in them. best of luck to ya!

----------


## dd0316

hmm ill just post a pic i guess
ok
thanks

----------


## ilovesus

Why wouldnt your supplier just give them to you in the box? Sounds strange.. My clomid looks like that but came in tinfoil strips inside a sealed box. Post a pic

----------

